# Hurricane cancellation



## PearlCity (Aug 30, 2016)

So anyone cancel their DVC reservation due to a hurricane/storm? Supposed to go to Aulani this weekend but I want to hold out as long as possible to cancel since kids have been looking so forward to going.  Do you call DVC or the resort?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2016)

If the airlines are flying, and the resort is open, they may not let you cancel without restrictions.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Aug 30, 2016)

*DVC Hurricane Policy*

See below from the DVC website...  Best of Luck,  Denis

Question:
Does Disney Vacation Club have a hurricane policy?

Answer:
Yes. Here is the policy under this distinct weather circumstance:

From June 1 to November 30, in the event a hurricane warning is issued by the National Hurricane Center for the Orlando area, Vero Beach area, Hilton Head Island, Oʻahu or for the Member's place of residence within 7 days before the scheduled arrival date, the Member may call Member Services at (800) 800-9800† or (407) 566-3800† prior to Check-In to cancel or reschedule, based upon availability, their Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation without any cancellation or modification penalty. 

Just call Member Services at (800) 800-9800† or (407) 566-3800† as indicated above. If you were planning on staying at a Member Getaways destination and a hurricane warning is issued for that destination, please also contact Member Services.

PLEASE NOTE: 
•We cannot guarantee availability of similar accommodations for the new travel dates.
•The policy does not apply to certain special events and dining experiences (e.g., the Member Cruise).
•This policy pertains to hurricane warnings only. Other weather advisory levels are handled on a case-by-case basis and Members should contact Member Services.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 30, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> If the airlines are flying, and the resort is open, they may not let you cancel without restrictions.



I'm still going if the airlines are flying.. my cancellations would literally be within 24 hours of storm arrival.  The two storms are CAT3 right now, and the weather service was saying up until recently they were supposed to weaken but I guess it's not happening. Hopefully Oahu is fine was we have been able to dodge the bullet.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 30, 2016)

Got it thanks!!! 




DisneyDenis said:


> See below from the DVC website...  Best of Luck,  Denis
> 
> Question:
> Does Disney Vacation Club have a hurricane policy?
> ...


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 2, 2016)

Well.. decided to go. I did call DVC this morning and they said that if there is a hurricane WARNING, which we are not under-we're under a watch, they will issue a refund on credits, however, they do look at things on a case by case basis. If a warning is issued between now and check in, they also told me to call back.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 28, 2016)

Definitely late here.  Hope all went well.  We had reservations at Vero.  Checking in on the Saturday and cancelled Wed. morning (11 am).  Points went into regular status and not into holding.  By the 3pm same afternoon, Vero (and Hilton Head) were evacuated   We did keep our WDW portion of the trip.


----------

